# Installing an off brand illuminated glowtie



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

parking lights circuit?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Assuming you have an automatic, there is a plug in the firewall you can remove, drill, grommet and run the wires to your dimming circuit if you want more control, else like yt400pmd says....


----------

